# Nồi cơm điện cao tần là gì ? Nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật có tốt không ?



## thuypham (20/7/18)

*Đắt hơn nhiều lần nhưng lại được đánh giá là một bước tiến vượt bậc so với việc nấu cơm bằng nồi cơm điện cơ như trước đây, hỗ trợ tối đa cho các bà nội trợ trong công việc nấu nướng hàng ngày. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay xem thực chất thì nồi cơm điện cao tần là gì và loại nào tốt nhất nhé!*

*Nồi cơm điện cao tần là gì ?*
Nồi cơm điện cao tần hay còn có tên gọi khác là nồi cơm điện từ sử dụng công nghệ đốt nóng (IH) trong tương tự như cơ chế hoạt động của bếp từ. Cơ chế hoạt động của công nghệ đốt trong (IH) – công nghệ cảm ứng từ này là làm nóng trực tiếp nồi cơm bằng chính lượng nhiệt được sinh ra trong nồi qua các đường sức từ xung quanh nồi mà không cần thông qua mâm nhiệt như các loại nồi cơm điện thông thường. Ưu điểm lớn nhất của công nghệ đốt nóng trong này là giúp người nấu có thể kiểm soát được lượng nhiệt được sinh ra trong từng giai đoạn và giúp cơm được nấu ngon hơn, đảm bảo dưỡng chất trong từng hạt gạo hơn.

Trên thị trường hiện nay có đa dạng các loại nồi cơm điện cao tần các thương hiệu khác nhau nhưng trong đó thì các loại nồi cơm điện cao tần của Nhật như: nồi cơm điện Hitachi, Panasonic, Tiger, Toshiba, Zojirushi … vẫn được đánh giá cao nhất bởi không chỉ nấu cơm ngon đảm bảo dưỡng chất mà còn có độ bền thách thức thời gian.

_

_
_Nồi cơm điện cao tần là gì ? Nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật có tốt không ?_
​*Nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật có mấy loại ?*
Tại thị trường Việt Nam nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật có 2 loại là hàng Nhật xuất khẩu và hàng Nhật bãi. Với hàng nhật bãi thì nhược điểm lớn nhất là khó dùng do bảng điều khiển không có phụ đề tiếng Việt còn các dòng nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật xuất khẩu thì có phụ đề tiếng Anh nên cũng dễ sử dụng hơn mà chất lượng còn tốt hơn vì là hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng. Chưa kể đến sự chênh lệch về điện áp do các loại nồi nhật nội địa thường sử dụng điện áp 110V nên nếu xác định mua nồi nhật nội địa thì bạn cần mua thêm một bộ đổi nguồn nữa. Tùy vào điều kiện kinh tế mà bạn có thể cân nhắc và ra được quyết định hợp lý.

_

_
_Nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật có tốt không ?_​
*Nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật có tốt không ?*

*Về thương hiệu*: Nhật bản là nước đi đầu thế giới trong việc sản xuất ra các dòng nồi cơm điện cao tần vì thế mà nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật vẫn luôn được các bà nội trợ đặc biệt ưa chuộng tìm mua mặc dù mức giá chênh lệch cao hơn rất nhiều so với các thương hiệu nồi cơm điện giá rẻ khác của Trung Quốc.
*Về công suất và thời gian nấu*: Nồi cơm điện cao tần thường có công suất khoảng 1000W – 1400W lớn hơn gấp 2 lần các loại nồi cơm thông thường nên sẽ rút ngắn được thời gian nấu cơm ngon.
*Về hoạt động nấu*: Nồi cơm điện cao tần làm chín cơm dựa trên công nghệ cảm ứng từ, làm nóng nồi từ mọi phía một cách trực tiếp không qua mâm nhiệt như các loại nồi cơ. Đặc biệt cảm ứng nhiệt của nồi sẽ điều chỉnh nhiệt để phù hợp với từng loại gạo giúp hạn chế được các tình trạng cơm quá nhão hoặc quá khô. Trong quá trình nấu hạt gạo còn được ngâm trong nước ấm thật đều rồi nước mới được đun sôi mạnh để nấu chín cơm và đảm bảo dưỡng chất bên trong. Thêm vào đó là cấu tạo van thoát hơi nước của nồi cao tần có khả năng điều chỉnh hơi nước và áp suất trong nồi một cách thông minh để cơm chín dẻo và giữ độ ấm lâu dài.
*Về chất lượng nấu*: Với các loại nồi cơm thường hạt cơm vẫn được nấu chín, ngon miệng tuy nhiên thường không đều lúc thì trên nhão dưới khô, lúc thì ngược lại trên sống dưới nhão. Với nồi cơm điện nhật cao tần thì các hạt cơm chín đều, ngon, chắc, không bị nở nát nhờ vào khả năng điều chỉnh nhiệt đều và thay đổi cho từng loại gạo khác nhau.
*Giá nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật bao nhiêu ?*

Giá nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật nội địa dao động trong khoảng từ 720.000 VNĐ – 3.400.000 VNĐ
Giá nồi cơm điện cao tần Nhật xuất khâu dao động trong khoảng từ 8.000.000 VNĐ – hơn 20.000.000 VNĐ.
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

